# Where to get C++ compilers?



## redhat (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a new student of C++
I tried searching on google, but couldnt find any download link to a compiler download.
I want borland / turbo since my college asks for only that!
can some1 pls help??


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

College asks for only that? How can they force a student to use only a particular compiler?
Better use DevCpp


----------



## redhat (Sep 11, 2008)

i know its anoying!! I too was annoyed....
But know I need to comply by them, for marks's sake...
soo can any1 pls help??


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

You need Turbo C version 3(having blue background)?


----------



## redhat (Sep 11, 2008)

Dont know... I havent much attended lectures in college...
i asked d prof. n he told me borland and turbo, both are required...
so, i am not sure..


----------



## lilovirus (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,
if you are using linux then install gcc and your done, you can use gcc (Gnu C Compiler).
g++ (Gnu C++ compiler) its free.
www.gnu.org for gcc and g++ development tools.

and if you are using windows install cygwin and gcc.
*www.cygwin.com/

it will help you to understand linux environment also.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 12, 2008)

arey they wil hv both of those in labs na?? copy it into ur pendrive....


----------



## redhat (Sep 12, 2008)

my college sucks, i dont want to use my pendrive there... since every computer in the lab is infected...
the profs say we cnt help it, they keep gettin infected everyday even if we remove d virus!!
so i need a better option now!!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

You can't have TC. It's proprietary by Turbo. Use DevC++ instead.


----------



## blueshift (Sep 15, 2008)

_Arrey_ you will be using it in your home only, right? So whats the deal.. you can use any free good compilers as others suggested here.
If you can't get the TC copy onto the pendrive, ask them to copy on the CD. 
If they insists to download from net only, then tell you can't download illegal cracked TC from net and ask for other alternatives. They sure would have solutions.. []


----------



## slugger (Sep 15, 2008)

borlan compiler is a freeware *Borland C++ Compiler version 5.5*

if u want an IDE with it u can use *Relo* or *SciTE* with it

dld netbeans yesterday - not sure how it works tho


----------



## redhat (Sep 19, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> You need Turbo C version 3(having blue background)?


Yes!! I want that version....
where can I get it from??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2008)

I think you can get Turbo C v3.0 on certain sharing websites like esnips.com and so. Just search "turbo c" there.

Good luck peeling your eyes off


----------

